# The celebration has already started.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

It seems that the surge was even stronger then I thought. Even all the way up north of Chicago, where it does not surge as much. People told me they and their friends were already celebrating Trump's executive order.







out celebrating the trump executive order already. North of chicago - still surge








Are they celebrating too early?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

F**k man, 47 missed from Uber, call back you Uber mommy, it’s worrying about you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Are they celebrating too early?


Good question. Yes.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

This pic Is from back in July when all of nyc was in the high 10's. 850 on weekends lol&#129297;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah baby. Let's party like it's 1999.

Don't you just wish it _was_ 1999 again?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol you’ll be paying crazy taxes in April. Normally the rich get taxed high because they can afford it. But for Uber if you pay $8k in taxes in one year you’re back where you started. Have a look at your state and federal tax bracket.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Lol you'll be paying crazy taxes in April. Normally the rich get taxed high because they can afford it. But for Uber if you pay $8k in taxes in one year you're back where you started. Have a look at your state and federal tax bracket.


My expenses go towards my taxes


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> It seems that the surge was even stronger then I thought. Even all the way up north of Chicago, where it does not surge as much. People told me they and their friends were already celebrating Trump's executive order.
> View attachment 496298
> out celebrating the trump executive order already. North of chicago - still surge
> View attachment 496299
> ...


My man! Get that $$$$!!!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> My expenses go towards my taxes


Yea with regular at $1.98 there's not much else there.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Yea with regular at $1.98 there's not much else there.


What do you mean?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What do you mean?


Tax breaks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah baby. Let's party like it's 1999.
> 
> Don't you just wish it _was_ 1999 again?


i just wish i was tge Age i was in 1999 again !


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Sunday night is great, what a surge.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Tax breaks


ez pass, financed car, food


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Indeed D-Town was ablaze, too. Almost made me get out there! 
Almost. &#128517;


----------

